# I Saw This...



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I saw this and I immediately thought of the CSRs at D*. What do you think?

http://www.unitedmedia.com/comics/dilbert/archive/images/dilbert2007052443912.gif


----------



## cruise350 (Dec 25, 2006)

Oh so true!!


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Actually, ironically, I had just posted this when I got a call from the nicest and most compentent D* CSR yet. I signed up for HBO on the call, and everything worked immeidately.

Then, just because yesterday was a day from the twilight zone, my perfectly running Vista PC started installing a BIOS update. After 2.5 hours of non-responsiveness, I turned it off, then turned it on, and it is dead. It cannot boot. I am trying to recover some of my more critical files using another computer while HP sends me recovery disks in the hope that I can reset the BIOS to factory settings.  Nothing ever goes wrong, but when it does... boom!


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

islesfan said:


> Actually, ironically, I had just posted this when I got a call from the nicest and most compentent D* CSR yet. I signed up for HBO on the call, and everything worked immeidately.
> 
> Then, just because yesterday was a day from the twilight zone, my perfectly running Vista PC started installing a BIOS update. After 2.5 hours of non-responsiveness, I turned it off, then turned it on, and it is dead. It cannot boot. I am trying to recover some of my more critical files using another computer while HP sends me recovery disks in the hope that I can reset the BIOS to factory settings.  Nothing ever goes wrong, but when it does... boom!


Hp's implementation of Vista on consumer pc's hasn't been good.. a few of our customers have had similar issues to what you've experienced.

To contrast.. IBM/Lenovo has been doing a good job to date, at least in my experience.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Welcome to the _wonderful_ world of Vista (see other thread). :sure:


----------



## wolfs_darkshadow (Jan 22, 2007)

I also had a BIOS update problem but was on a system still Running 2000 Pro....had to totally replace the MotherBoard......:new_cussi


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

wolfs_darkshadow said:


> I also had a BIOS update problem but was on a system still Running 2000 Pro....had to totally replace the MotherBoard......:new_cussi


Theoretically, if I can get ahold of the recovery CDs, and I can boot from the DVD Drive, I can get into the BIOS settings and reset them to factory default. If not, its still under warranty.


----------

